# DTN Dish??



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Just wanting to play around, but I do not have anything yet, so my question is, will a DTN dish work for anything? There is one I can get, but if it will not be useable for anything, I will not mess with it.

thanks!

PS I can take pictures if nobody know what I am talking about.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

It depends on how big it it.
If its less than 30".....the audio channels on Dish & expressVu
More than 30"....all the FTA stuff


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

TonyM said:


> It depends on how big it it.
> If its less than 30".....the audio channels on Dish & expressVu
> More than 30"....all the FTA stuff


I just checked and it is exactly 30 inches.

I have attached a image of the lnb, I think I remember being told one time this is Ku only. I basically want to just see what's out there. Would there be any WB channels out for a Ku system of this size??

OFF TOPIC: BTW, I have not watched WWE in a while, what the deal with Brock Lesnar? They fire him or did he quit to go NFL?


----------



## jwiz123 (Jun 19, 2004)

Anybody know about the ellipical dish: primestar, direct pc, starband? Want to use for ku or c band. Also, I need to know what lnb, especially the ones that filter out noise down to.03 and amplify signals. Does anyone know of a reasonbly priced lnb tha fits that discription? Thanks


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

timmy1376 said:


> I just checked and it is exactly 30 inches.
> 
> I have attached a image of the lnb, I think I remember being told one time this is Ku only. I basically want to just see what's out there. Would there be any WB channels out for a Ku system of this size??


that will work. Here is where most of the network ones are...the column on the left..the 5 digit ones we can pick up with a 30" dish. There are 2 WB's
http://www.lyngsat.com/g10r.html



> OFF TOPIC: BTW, I have not watched WWE in a while, what the deal with Brock Lesnar? They fire him or did he quit to go NFL?


He quit...He always wanted to be in the NFL and he really hated the travel schedule. he has a young daughter and doesnt want to spend so much time on the road.
He also said the NFL "would be easier on his body" :lol:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

jwiz123 said:


> Anybody know about the ellipical dish: primestar, direct pc, starband? Want to use for ku or c band. Also, I need to know what lnb, especially the ones that filter out noise down to.03 and amplify signals. Does anyone know of a reasonbly priced lnb tha fits that discription? Thanks


those will work too 
The LNBF on there would work, or you can get a different one.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I use a Direcpc dish and LNB for FTA and it works great, but if you get a 30" dish and LNB its much easier to add a motor later when you need one, and you will!


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Now, do you guys have any recommendations on a PCI card for the computer? Now that I am thinking about it, it could be a way for us to watch WB programming. Just record off the sat. and burn to DVD-RW.

I see the Twinhan TH1020A for a decent price to play around...


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I am a receiver guy but I think I will get a card next time I place an order from the importer to play around with, there is also the VP 1020A card but it costs a bit more. The specs on both these cards can be seen at the DMSI link on my web site, anyone using a card for FTA?


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Lesnar worked out with the Vikings at their mini-camp. I think the jury's still out on an NFL career. The Vikes told him to work on his skills, as his game-shape is just fine.


----------

